# Serious and straight to the heart



## star71 (Jul 20, 2010)

what I am about to discuss is something that is usual in this discussion but I definitely need to hear what you think?

I found out just recently that I suspected my H was cheating and he was denying any cheating is going on with the lady I suspected. I decided that I will file divorce for I know deep in my heart that he has cheated on me. My gut instincts told me they were more than co-workers who just speak to eachother outside of work.

Well, I found out that this lady wants to be with him and she wants me to leave my H. Here is the hard part to swallow. I discovered that a female has put a black magic spell on me. I know it is very evil of her to do so. In her spell she wants me to leave my H. the spell is working because it wants that my H and her can have sex even while he is married.
Now, I sit here and wonder why is it that I was so unhappy, having many bad luck, all while my H comes home looking happy or tired from work.

My question is if you found out that a black magic spell was put to end your marriage will you stay then and try to make it work since it was the works of evil?

A woman I spoke with said, why would you do that and make her happy. This is your marriage and she is evil. If she can do this to him she could have done it to someone else's H too.

I don't know, but I have already made up my mind that he has been unfaithful and I can no longer see myself with him sexually thinking he was enjoying himself while I was misearable thanks to the help of an evil spell. I am divorcing him but I just feel robbed of my marriage that we worked hard for through good and bad.
Thanks for any replies. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Star,

I don't particularly believe in magic spells, myself, but I realize others do. Let's just assume they actually do work. If your husband is under a magic spell, then his actions are not his choice. You and he are both victims. Also, if this woman believed your husband preferred her over you, she wouldn't have to employ a magic spell to destroy your marriage. She'd just let your husband choose. Obviously, she knows your husband would choose you.
I don't know if your husband has been unfaithful or not and based on what you have written, you don't really know, either. From what I understand, God ordains marriage and whatever power controls black magic can't trump God. 
I've been a cop 29 years and lots of people with lots of beliefs have cursed me. I'm still digging life. If prayers for a person's ruin were answered, I'd have been dead long ago. 
If you do believe in this sort of thing and you are concerned, I expect there is some "white" ritual or spell or that counters black ones. If it gives you peace of mind, you might talk to an expert in such things. I don't pretend to know whether magic is real or not, but I do know you don't need to cast a spell to make someone love you if they already do.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'll be totally honest here: I find the whole idea of some black magic spell being responsible for the demise of your marriage laughable. And frankly, I feel incredibly sorry for both you and your husband that you would end your marriage over something like this.

The idea that you think he's cheating: that I can understand. My question to you is: If you have found no evidence, and if you have had no reason to mistrust him before, why are you ending your marriage? Why aren't you attempting to fix your marriage? Counseling, books, communication are all options to solve this problem. Ending your marriage is a solution, but it's a very drastic one, and one that it's easy to look back on and regret. You haven't even looked very hard for any proof of his cheating, as far as I can tell, mostly just deciding that this woman has cast a magic spell and there's nothing you can do about it.

I'm sorry if I seem harsh or if it hurts your feelings that I won't tell you how to solve this magic thing. I just really believe that the best thing you could do is get the idea of magic spells out of your head, commit to making your marriage work and/or finding proof of his possible affair, and do the work to make things work. 

If you don't do that, then I would take a guess and say you will probably have great difficulty ever finding happiness, as you will likely assume that every bad thing that ever happens to you is caused by a magic spell and never take responsibility for anything in your life.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

^ Agree with this.

there's only one person who is going to control your future, and that is you. Not black magic, not a woman who may be having an affair with your husband. Only YOU.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Star71,

I am sorry to hear of your pain. 

I will encourage you to continue to work deliberately in your relationship to stop the affair, and if divorce is necessary to find the strength and support to help you through that painful process as well.

As for the black magic spell, not knowing of the nature of the spell or even of your personal beliefs, whether religious or hoodoo or wiccan or shamanism or something else, but surely it is very real and very powerful to you causing you grief, so know even in a small thing to take the steps, in faith, to undo any spell on you it is possible, even if just to clear your conscience and give you peace of mind.

To undo some black magic, in most religions it is this similar, to take an image or depiction of the one you are suspecting of causing you grievance, and do something empowering with this image, such as nailing a drawing or doll of this person to a tree and walking away, will go far if indeed such beliefs are vexing you, and will in all faith cut loose any spell on you. 

To take the steps yourself to do this, is most powerful!

And to those else of us, who would maybe question the beliefs of black magic or whatever, please be open minded on this world wide web, as to the many people and cultures and beliefs that will find this marriage forum out of all marriage forums many different ideas and faiths, some very different from our own, and tread lightly seeing even to that person, such a belief is very close to their heart and is very powerful to them, much as whatever religion you may hold would be very powerful to you.

For me, I am not much the religious at all, so to see someone concerned about a black magic spell, is the same as someone to seek guidance from a man in the sky, or one to seek guidance from the changes of the seasons. To that person, regardless of the beiefs, it is very real to them and that is what is mattering.

So in all our beliefs, let us show gentleness and respect. Not only to help one another, but also to learn from one another.


----------



## star71 (Jul 20, 2010)

Atruckersgirl,

I posted a question here to get an insight on what others feel about the situation I am going through. I do not see anything that is laughable if you were in my shoes.

This is a marriage forum to help support others and not put down others for we all have our battles in life.
Everyone has a belief in something or nothing at all. 
I am getting a divorce for I know that it is the right thing to do and have sought help in trying but I am done trying. I think three years is too long for me. 

Thank you.


----------



## star71 (Jul 20, 2010)

To breeze:

This is a marriage forum to support others. Yes, not all believes in these sorts of things but really if you have seen something that is unexplainable then it will open your eyes. Thank you.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

star71 i have some very good news for you , you have nothing to worry about because....there is no such thing as a black magic spell!!!!!


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm curious how you know a spell was used in this situation.

Not really sure I believe in spells, but it could work like a placebo does, because you or your H believes it so. 

If you believe in the spell, then you should look into reversing it, if only for your peace of mind. Also, if you believe that your husband cheated because of this spell, then why are you so quick to divorce? Why are you so easily (it seems from here) letting this spell woman destroy your marriage? Personally, I would probably fight harder to save the marriage in order to keep the evil woman from winning/succeeding. Unless you were already leaning toward divorce before this happened.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

star71 said:


> Atruckersgirl,
> 
> I posted a question here to get an insight on what others feel about the situation I am going through. I do not see anything that is laughable if you were in my shoes.
> 
> ...


I didn't put you down. I'm sure you're not laughing at your situation, I never said you should be. I don't believe in this black magic stuff, and I personally think it's silly to end your marriage over something like that. If you feel that what you are doing is the right thing to do, then do it. I gave you some suggestions how to realistically try to save your marriage, if that's what you wanted to do. You don't, so do what you feel is best.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

The problem is "most of us" don't believe in a magic, so the whole premise of the spell being removed doesn't make sense to "us" because we don't believe it was ever there.

I do believe you husband and this woman wanted to have sex and a relationship..........spell or no spell.......that is what has happened.

Good luck!!


----------

